# Best Stock Size Replacement For...



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Just curious, im finally stepping up and replacing my front brakes on my '04 Goat. Im going with C5/C6 stock replacement pads but not sure what is the best option for stock size replacement rotors. Best ive seen so far is around $95 a piece for slotted rotors. Anyone know where to get new stockers for less?


----------

